
Ask HN: Is there a web framework that is focused on stability and LTS? - dattl
If you were to build a web application that should last the next 10-15 years, what technologies would you choose?
======
vnglst
I think any of the major frameworks (React, Angular, Vue) would be a safe bet.
They are and will be well maintained and documented.

Of course it also depends on what you’re building: if it’s simple you could go
for old school technologies like jQuery and <script> tags. All those things
will still work in 10-15 years time. (generally functionalities are only added
to the web, not removed, which means websites from the 90’s should still work
on modern day browsers)

I’m personally a React developer and I like that over the last couple of years
there have been only a few (and very minor) breaking changes. Upgrading React
on any project has not caused me any troubles, which is great.

------
onion2k
I don't think I'd care much about the tech.

What the web will look like in 10 years is completely unknown. What I would
concentrate on is making sure the requirements, APIs and schemas are as solid
as possible. In 10 years time if you decide modern web dev is better than what
you built a decade ago then moving the app to a new platform will be _much_
simpler if you _KNOW_ what the app does, what shape the data has to be, what
the product owner actually needed, and how to make things backwards
compatible.

------
buboard
PHP

